# Pregnant Does with Lice, used Prozap dust, can I apply CyLence?



## CourtneySC24 (May 30, 2018)

We have three pregnant does. I bathed one of them last week and didn't see any bugs on her.. but now she seems to be infested with little white larvae looking bugs and some larger darker lice looking bugs. After reading up I believe its sucking lice. We've never experienced this before, but I sprinkled a little prozap insectrin dust on all of them just because we had it on hand. Now that I'm reading up on things though I see CyLence and DE is a better treatment. Because I sprinkled them with the Prozap already though I'm wondering how soon I can apply the CyLence? Should I wait 14-21 days like most treatments or should I just do it right now. Being that they're pregnant I don't want to over do anything. They are due the last week of June. 

Thank you!


----------



## greybeard (May 31, 2018)

I've used Cylence on cattle and it would probably work the fastest, but you will have to calculate the correct dosage since the bottle's instructions  begins with a dosage of 8mL per weight of "less than 400lbs".

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cylence-dosage.9127/

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications-2.htm


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 6, 2018)

CourtneySC24 said:


> We have three pregnant does. I bathed one of them last week and didn't see any bugs on her.. but now she seems to be infested with little white larvae looking bugs and some larger darker lice looking bugs. After reading up I believe its sucking lice. We've never experienced this before, but I sprinkled a little prozap insectrin dust on all of them just because we had it on hand. Now that I'm reading up on things though I see CyLence and DE is a better treatment. Because I sprinkled them with the Prozap already though I'm wondering how soon I can apply the CyLence? Should I wait 14-21 days like most treatments or should I just do it right now. Being that they're pregnant I don't want to over do anything. They are due the last week of June.
> 
> Thank you!


Any of the dewormers with 'mectin' in name will also do the job.  Ivomec, doramectin, etc.... I use horse dewormer at twice the dose when doing the goats.  Use it internally, not as a pour on!!!  And, I have used it throughout pregnancy without any problems.  HOWEVER my goats are kept dewormed, so never overly burdened.  If a goat has a huge worm load and you deworm them, they can actually get weaker from bleeding where the worm was recently attached to the gut wall.  Before you deworm I would check the inside of lower eyelid and if it is nice and pink, then you are OK.   The sucking lice will be killed when you deworm with an ivomec family dewormer.  Never had any luck with DE to treat lice or internal parasites.  Cylence I have used and it is ok, but I like the synergized permectin in a mineral oil base better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 6, 2018)

Wait 10-14 days.
I am not an advocate of using ivermectin for lice or mites as it does nothing for non-burrowing. It also is IMO not wise to use a product that is for deworming, save that for times when you need to deworm.  There are burrowing and non-burrowing so topical treatments are best as they are effective on both.
DE topically is good but there are plenty of studies that show that DE is completely ineffective when used internally.

I use the cylence because we are in the woods and ticks here are like nothing you can imagine. I am not kidding. I got the cylence on a bit late this year because tick season started early. It worked great. Literally when I walk to the back field I will have ticks crawling all over me. It is a nightmare. Now if there was just something for me. LOL

If there is a bad infestation of mites or lice, remember you cannot see mites only lice are visible with the naked eye, then clipping the goat down and bathing in a mixture of dishsoap and permethrins 10% mix is best.  Just make sure you read the instructions as it is a concentrate and you must add water.

Repeat treatment in 10days


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 7, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Wait 10-14 days.
> I am not an advocate of using ivermectin for lice or mites as it does nothing for non-burrowing. It also is IMO not wise to use a product that is for deworming, save that for times when you need to deworm.  There are burrowing and non-burrowing so topical treatments are best as they are effective on both.
> DE topically is good but there are plenty of studies that show that DE is completely ineffective when used internally.
> 
> ...



Adams flea and tick shampoo will also do the job without worry of getting the mixture correct.  Leaves hair coat in good shape, too. 
Guinea fowl are great to get rid of ticks.  And, using homemade 'tick bait' around home/barn works too.  There are youtube how to on making traps and setting up bait.  Ticks were so bad here that you could not go to hang out clothes on line without picking half dozen off yourself.  And, ticks are still awful here, just not on our place.  Deer meningeal worm is really bad here, too.  That is best taken care of by ivomec on a regular basis.  Once goat has symptoms it is too late to do any good.  So we have to use ivomec dewormer for that reason as it is only thing that works on deer worm.  Valbazen is what we use to deworm since it gets the tapes on one dose.  We are blessed to have our herd able to roam a wide area with lots of browse so worms are not near the problem they were in past when they were on 10 acres of grass pasture.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2018)

@Donna R. Raybon   we use to be a large free range poultry farm before goats took over everything. Even with 250+ free range birds they couldn't keep up with the ticks. We actually live in the worst county for ticks in the country. I love the woods though so there is that.

Meningeal worm isn't an issue for us as the livestock guardians keep the deer out of the fields. We  do have to watch for lungworm though, the ducks and geese have done a great job. WE haven't had a case of it since we brought them in!  

I don't like the Adams because it is made with Pyrethrum not permethrin.  35 years of working with these kinds of chemicals and no way I will use the  "natural" pyrethrum.  I prefer the synthetic version because it is far less toxic.  I used the pyrethrum for many years (work related) - ended up damaging my liver.  Far too many reactions to it as well.  There is no milk withdrawal for permethrin. Although we pitch 1 milking worth anyway. LOL

My friend recently told me about a product to look up  (for ticks) ... I am going to look at it today.  It is just unbelievable here.  The open areas are pretty good but the woods are , well woods. 
When we first moved here I could walk out my front door and walk maybe 15 yards and I would be pulling ticks off me just from taking the trash out. That is what started our poultry farm. 
Within the first few months we had  one dog end up with tick born illness, and then one of my sons. (RMF) 
I wonder if we live in the same area. UGH ticks! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
I'll look up some of the tick traps... any recommendations in particular.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 7, 2018)

Chickens don't eat ticks like guineas.  The chicken in passing might eat a tick, but guineas search ticks out as instinctive food source.

Any deer, even if you think your lgd keep them out of fields puts a real risk into play.  That is not just me saying so, Dr. Sharon Patton who teaches parasitology at UT Vet school is one who said that and only window of opportunty to treat is with ivimec before they burrow into spine and brain.   Highest risk is during warm weather so I try to treat monthly.  Having had losses due to deerworm I do not want more.  At the time we suffered losses we had eight lgd on ten acres and never saw any deer.    
Most fail to notice the sublter sighns of deer worm infection like rash along neck, back, face when larvae infame those nerves.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2018)

Chickens do eat ticks as well as turkeys. I cannot have guineas although I know they are probably the best as far as tick eaters go.
Of course if you have problems with MW then you should treat as you need to. The response had nothing to do with using ivermectin for MW but rather for mites.  Non burrowing mites are not affected by ivermectin.


----------

